
Facebook unfriends CISPA cybersecurity bill over 'privacy' - sethbannon
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57574381-38/facebook-unfriends-cispa-cybersecurity-bill-over-privacy/
======
pasbesoin
Hmm... One possible interpretation: FB has an international presence and legal
obligations that the CISPA immunity grants don't cover (they are domestic to
the U.S.).

CISPA data sharing therewith changes from risk (to FB) mitigating to risk
producing.

This is pure speculation on my part -- a limited and limited-ly informed
thought exercise. Nonetheless, I find it an interesting (whether or not at all
accurate) thought.

